# First Impressions: PercX by Auddict



## donbodin (Nov 27, 2019)

So much more than a loop player, PercX is a grand collection of great-sounding multi-sampled instruments housed in an intuitive and very stable standalone plugin in a powerful sequencing engine.

This might be the only percussion instrument you need and with confirmed plans of new kit development, might be future-proof as well.




PercX Pro noramlly sells for $299 from Auddict: http://bit.ly/34CTXY8


----------

